# Vancouver Area Amp Doctor Needed...Any Suggestions.



## keithb7

I have a 1964 Fender Bandmaster that is causing me problems. I've had it into my local amp guy here in Kamloops BC, 2X and I still have the same problem. I am looking for "Thee" amp guru in the Vancouver area that I can take my amp and cab to, to get a check up. I mean the type of place where the pros go, with their vintage amps. I will have to drive 3 hrs to get there and deliver the amp and I am prepared to do that if it's the right guy, with experience and an appreciation for vintage gear. Any of you have a recommendation? Thanks.

Keith 

PS. If you are interested in reading about the problem with my amp, I've discussed it at another forum here: 

64 Bandmaster Is Driving Me Nuts! - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## bobb

There are a few amp techs in the area. One of the more popular is Backline.

I just read your TDPRI thread. The old Fender 2x12 cabs were wired for 4 ohm so the Bandmaster also has a 4 ohm output. Back in those days the head and cab were a set unlike Marshall where you could buy just the amp and then choose a cab. Just my own personal experience having owned a few early/mix sixties Fender amps, everytime one of the amps started acting like you described, it turned out to be dead or dying filter caps.

Hopefully Wild Bill will pop in with more answers. In the meantime, give Backline a call. They are probably THE place locally these days. The workmanship is good but the turnaround might be slow.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

This is the guy, from what I've heard.

HO's Electronic

He's on Kingsway in Vancouver, just west of Willingdon.


----------



## WCGill

Dave Vidal.


----------



## DavidP

*+1 on Dave Vidal*

...nuff said!


----------



## kruts

Heard good things about:

1) Ho's electronics
2) Vidal (how do you contact this guy though?)
3) Backline

I'd suggest calling Long and McQuade 604-734-4886 and talk to Todd Bainbridge in guitars. Ask him to recommend someone. Todd is familiar with vintage gear and is well connected with the lower mainland community. He hosts the West Coast Guitar Show twice a year.


----------



## keithb7

I called Dave Vidal. We spoke about my amp. I'll be taking down to Dave to have a look at. I'll post follow up here when it's all fixed up. Thanks.


----------



## keithb7

kruts said:


> Heard good things about:
> 
> 2) Vidal (how do you contact this guy though?)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you want to contact Dave Vidal call 604-437-3694. Dropped off my amp there yesterday.


----------



## keithb7

Dave Vidal got it right, and fixed my amp quickly and professionally, the first time. Highly recommend.
Finally, this has been a long ordeal figure out what was wrong with my amp, and getting it fixed.


----------



## -mbro-

Go to HO. He makes a nice little amp too.


----------



## jimsz

What I really like about Dave Vidal is the fact that he's a player, has spent lots of time on stage since the mid 60's and has been working on amps since the mid 70's. Many on the coast have probably seen him gigging with Tim Hearsey at the Yale amongst others. Dave knows his stuff and will work on getting the best tone out of your amp.


----------



## WCGill

Keith,
I read your other thread about the resolution to your problem. Your local tech isn't much of a tech, sad to say. I've found countless bad solder joints, bad grounds and even factory-miswired Fenders. With high impedance circuits, the first 2 things can cause amazingly weird and diverse problems. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

